# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kultura apo edukata?!

## Mina

Cilen vleresoni me shume?

----------


## Di68

Une vleresoj edukaten me shume...nje edukate e shendoshe te hap horizonte per te pasur nje kulture te gjere...me mire nje njeri me kulture te madhe dhe pa edukate apo e kunderta?

----------


## ornament

He Mina mina, vazhdon e ben pyetje te tipit: "si eshte me mire me lesh, apo me qime", une them me mire eshte ta besh golf.  :ngerdheshje: 
Besoj te kujtohet ne shkolle, si e quanim oren e gjimnastikes; Fizkulture (kulture fizike) apo Edukate Fizike. Po e bere dallimin midis Edukate dhe Kulture, e ke ne xhep pergjigjen e pyetjes tende.

Une them "e mira" eshte gjithmone ajo qe eshte me e LARTA, per rrjedhoje dhe me e veshtira per tu ARRIT. Tani kur se kap dot mollen, mund te ushqehesh dhe me rrenje. Kjo lloj praktike (te ushtruarit me diçka) quhet edukacion.
Ndersa IDEALI se vetem molla ka vlere, dmth mund te hahet, jo rrenjet, kjo quhet kulture. Nji kshu puna, nashti ti zgjidh e merr.

----------


## flerfler

Sa i turpshem qe je ti ornament! (E kam fjalen per ate pullen...Mire qe hoqe ate masken e meparshme se me zinte vapori sa here e shikoja...)

Tani pyetje per temen:

Po ai qe e tund pemet dhe bien kokrrat ku hyn? Po ai qe pret pa levizur fare derisa kokrrat te bien vete?

----------


## Mina

Cdo njera ka vleren e saj! Edukata mendoj qe vleresohet me shume! Ka plot njerez te kulturuar dhe pa edukate! Nese i permban te dyja, eshte arritje!
Kultura fizike eshte nje pjese e vogel e kultures, ornament! Ndersa ai qe priti  t`i bien vete kokrrat e molles, i dha njerezimit : Ligjin e gravitetit!

----------


## ema sinani

Kush ka edukate, ka kulture, dhe kush ka kulture ka edukate. Kush nuk edukate nuk ka kulture dhe kush nuk kulture nuk ka edukate. E kuptuat, s'besoj se eshte e veshtire. Te dyja jane te lidhura ngushte me njera-tjetren.

----------


## Estella

Edhe pse mendoj se te dyja jane shume te nderlidhura do te shtoja se Edukata ka disi rendesi me shume. Ajo vjen e para. Kur nje femije lind i jepet edukate nga familja. Kjo edhte dicka qe pothuajse cdo person e ka. Kurse kultura eshte dicka qe fitohet nga jeta, pervoja.

----------


## pelin

Une jam me Ornamentin- Kultura !

  Sepse kultura eshte dije,kultura ka vlere universale; kultura e ben edukaten,edukata s'e ben dot kulturen.

Edukata eshte skllave e moralit te kohes,eshte e perkohshme ,e ndryshueshme dhe rrjedhoje direkte e kultures.

Te jesh 'pa edukate' pra te mos zbatosh rregullat e moralit te kohes kur jeton shpesh here eshte perparim,kulture.

  Shembujt jane pafund,po jap vetem nje : Galileu u soll pa edukate sepse fyejti besimin fetar, po ai ishte i kulturuar ,ai e coi boten nje hap perpara.

----------


## Di68

Mos te kapemi vetem me momente te caktuara ne jete, nje edukate e shendoshe mund ti kete dhene mundesite Galileut te fitoje nje kulture te madhe....mbase pa patur ate edukate ai s'do te ishte ne gjendje te behej ai qe u be....Rregullat e moralit te kohes zevendesohen pjeserisht me rregulla te reja me te perparuara por kjo gje nuk ndodh si nje zevendesim total i cdo gjeje ekzistuese...

----------


## ornament

Nje shtese;

Me interes eshte origjina e ketyre dy fjaleve, e cila shpjegon shume.

EDUKATE (shqip); EDUCATION (fr); EDUCATIO (lat) vijne nga E DUKUR, pra diçka qe duket, pamja e jashteme, sjellja e jashteme, prezantimi gjeneral i jashtem (i dukshem) i njeriut.

Ndersa KULTURE (shqip); CULTURE (fr); CULTURA (lat) vijne nga KUJTIM, e cila vete vjen nga KUJE (qaj), pra do te thote Kuja (vaji) qe na sjell Kujtimi i njerezve tane te afert, te dashur, te paharuar, te cilet s'jetojne me. 
Arkeologet kane zbuluar se varet (tumulus; per etrusket, qe do te thote , ne gur ose dhe) si dhe orendite e luksit, stolite, (vathe, varese, byzylyke, unaza, etj) jane nga objektet me te vjetra te veprimtarise se njerzve, kjo quhet dhe KULT ose KULTURE, pra kultura eshte me madhore dhe e permbledh edhe edukaten.

Ne fakt, kultura personale quhet EDUKATE, ndersa edukata kolektive quhet KULTURE. Ne shqiptaret vuajme per te dyja, por mendoj me e rendesishme per situaten qe kalojme eshte e dyta, edukata kolektive, sepse kjo arrihet me veshtire si dhe vetem kjo jep frute ne rang kombi.

----------


## Ihti

Jam shume dakort me Ornament (rralle na ndodh te na puqen mendimet, por une i vleresoj gjithmone shpjegimet etimologjike qe jep, ndonese ndodh qe te mos jem dakort me disa prej tyre)

...dhe, si gjithmone Pelin-it nuk mund ti korrigjosh nje presje nga ato qe thote. 

Edukata eshte e lidhur ne "pranga" nga morali i shoqerise ne te cilen jeton. Edhe limitet e saj lane te prekshme. 

Kultura, nga ana tjeter,  eshte hapesire e pafundme...pa kufinj.

Per me teper edukata nuk eshte zgjidhja jote, eshte dicka qe te jepet, ... kulturimi varet nga vullneti i njeriut per ta zhvilluar.

Pra, te vij tek fjalet e Ornament, Kultura qendron me lart ne "hierarki" ...dhe edukata mund te rrjedhe nga kultura. 
e anasjellta eshte, me sa duket, me e veshtire.

----------


## vana

Jan te lidhura, por sidoqofte kultura eshte me e nalte se sa edukata. Kultura te hap horizontet e mendimeve, edukata te ndihmon ne shume raste.....
Eshte e kot te kesh edukaten pa patur kulturen, eshte e kote te kesh kulturen pa edukaten! Nje dore ndjek tjetren!

----------


## korçar

Njerezemi ka mbijetuar qe prej koheve me te lashta, edhe pse mund te themi çale çale nganjehere, dhe perderisa ne kohen e gurit apo te bronzit nuk kishte edukate... kultura ka qene ajo qe i solli "ketu ku jemi".

Kultura ka qene ajo qe solli edukaten, por jam i sigurt se edukata do jete ajo qe do çfarrose kulturen per ta shnderruar ne nje "souvenir".

----------


## brune syblu

Pyetja e Mines eshte interesante.  Eshte e vertete qe ka nje dallim midis te dyjave, dmth kultures dhe edukates, por mund te them qe kultura shihet ne nje kendveshtrim me te gjere.  Edukata, eshte dicka me personale, me subjektive, ndersa kultura ka vlera universale.  PO ti rikthehemi historise, qyteterimi erdhi nga kultura.  Une mendoj se kultura sjell edukaten.  

Nejse, mendimet tuaja i vleresoj.

----------


## Enkela B.

edukata eshte kulture dhe anasjelltas. te kesh edukate do te thote ke kulture.

----------


## Estella

E tërë Dituria rrjedh nga Përvoja (Immanuel Kant-Filozof gjerman).

----------


## ornament

Oj Estella, Dituria nuk eshte Kulture, mos i ngaterro gjerat nashti. 
DITURI = DIJE = NJOHJE. Aq me teper ke cilesuar dhe Kantin pa e kuptuar aspak.
Ai ta shpjegon qe Dija (dituria) < Pervoje. Kjo eshte e vlefshme per MUA, TY, ATE. Pra behet fjale per pervojat tona personale, si rezultat i te cilave kemi Dije (njohje) personale, dmth nga pervoja te ndryshme individuale kemi Njohje te ndryshme individuale.
Ndersa KULTURA nuk eshte PERVOJE, ajo eshte me shume se KAQ. Pervoje kane dhe zezaket e afrikes, megjithate ata i quajme gjindje e eger, pa kulture.
Ne kulture hyjne te GJITHA Veprimtarite e Pervojat INDIVIDUALE tonat.
Psh, ligji relativitetit eshte pervoja e punes dhe jetes se Ajnshtajnit, (jo e tendes as times), ai perben pjese tashme ne fondin Boteror te kultures.
Kjo s'do te thote qe ky ligj eshte i domosdoshem per nje mjek, qe nga ana tij eshte rob i ditur, me njohje te gjera ne mjekesi (medicine).
Pra mund te jesh i ditur (me pervoje mjeku) si dhe mos te jesh i kulturuar (shume), s'njeh pikturen, muziken, astronomine, fiziken quantike ose tjeter. 
Pra siç e shesh çdo gje varet nga SHKALLA ne te cilen ajo ndodhet. Nga pozicioni hijerarqik i saj. KULTURA eshte MAJA hijerarqike e kesaj shkalle.
EDUKIMI na ndihmon ta arrijme ATE.

Ne fakt une mendoj qe vetem GUXIMI (heroizmi) mund t'ja kaloje KULTURES ne vendosje hijerarqike. Pra ne maje fare une (po ashtu si Getja) vendos Guximin. Prandaj tipa te guximshem si Aleksandri, Napoleoni, e Skenderbeu jane me te famshem se perfaqesuesit me ne ze te kultures, si Da Vinçi, Gete, Ajnshtajni e te tjere qe vijne pas.

ps, etimollogji; me qe mu kujtua po shperbej fjalen Hijerarqi.
HIJERARQI (shqip), HIERARCHIE (fr); vjen nga greqishtja HIJEROS (e shenjte) + ARKHEIN (komandoj), ky eshte shpjegimi gjuhesor qe merret si i drejte, ndersa une mendoj qe kjo fjale vjen nga fjala shqipe HIJERENDE, qe s'eshte tjeter veçse komandar.
HIJE = LART, sepse sa me i lart nje trup aq me hije ai ben, nga kjo vjen fjala HIP, greket HYPPOS i thonin kalit, pra ME HYP, I LARTE.
Interesante eshte qe ket fjale e gjejme dhe ne Indi, HIMALAJE; pra kemi HI + MAL, nga e njejta llogjike si me lart rezulton HI (lart) MAL (mal), pra kemi HIMALAJE = MAL i LART.

pershendetje te gjithve dhe gezuar e pershumvjet Vitit e Ri 2003!

----------


## GoDDeSS

Kultura..sepse ka njerez qe kane shume shkolle..dhe s'kan sjellje te mire ne public..por kur ke kulture i ke pothuajse te gjitha gjerat e mira qe i perkasin personaliteti tuaj.

----------


## Mina

edukata eshte kulture dhe anasjelltas. te kesh edukate do te thote ke kulture.........
Nuk eshte keshtu! Ka shume te tille qe kane kulture dhe tituj dhe vertete jane te afte ne profesion, por jane deficente ne edukate. Nuk dine te ndertojne raporte me njerezit! Ka dhe njerez te edukuar qe nuk kane kulture por sensi i mire i tyre i ben te deshiruar.

----------


## ornament

Bravo Mina ke kuptu thelbin e muhabetit. Ata qe kane kulture, NUK KANE EDUKATE (per ty me sa kuptova une; edukata = sjellje e mire), menjefjale; te kulturuarit nuk jane te sjellshem dhe NUK KA SESI. Ndersa te edukuarit (pra te sjellshmit) s'kane kulture.
Mina ke te drejte qe si pelqen njerezit me kulture, e para ata jane shume te rradhe, e dyta dhe kjo varet nga e para, ata s'bejne pjese ne ate qe e quajme popull. Ndersa ne pelqejme gjithnje figurat popullore (nano, berisha, e kompani) qe na qendrojne prane (me karakteristika te njejta me ne, po aq te ndershem, po aq te ç'ndershem, etj, etj.)

Nuk di a te kujtohet nje film shqiptar ku njeri pyet nje tjeter: a eshte prifti, popull. Veç tani e kuptoj filozofine qe permbledh kjo pyetje.

Do te mundohem t'ja jap vet pergjigjen kesaj pyetje madhore; sipas meje: Prifti eshte PRIFT veç atehere kur s'eshte popull, pra s'ka lidhje me te.

----------

